# Holga filters?



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, so Im guilty of looking at holgas on ebay.

I found these in my surfing, has anyone tried them?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=710&item=3846211995&rd=1


----------



## oriecat (Oct 15, 2004)

Hadn't seen those yet.  They are also avail at freestyle singly, if you didn't want all three sets.

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_main.php


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Im still waiting on my freestyle catalogue so I can spend more money I dont have, but thanks for that Orie


----------



## terri (Oct 15, 2004)

I haven't seen them either....too funny!   Holga's are apparently the way hot item right now.


----------



## ferny (Oct 15, 2004)

You can still only get them on eBay here. I'd have thought at least one shop would sell them online. 
http://search.ebay.co.uk/holga_W0QQsoloctogZ9


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

MUAHAAAHAHAHAHAAA!!!  We're soon to trap ANOTHER!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Lets just say... freestyle is my new best friend  I just ordered one and a buttload of film (Damn that $25 mandatory order  ) so well see how it goes


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, I DIDN'T order from Freestyle because of that minimum order thing.  It would take me forever to use up that much film, since I can't really afford to be getting it developed all the time!!!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

I like it cos I "Had to" order my $25 worth - just wait till I get those filters


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, I've been re-inspired to finish up my Holga shots and get em sent off now.  I'll hafta do that this weekend.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 15, 2004)

Core, you could always get true b&w film, so then you could develop it yourself and save on that cost.  :0)


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah but with your 3 jobs.... :shock:


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yeah but with your 3 jobs.... :shock:



Yeah, who has the time to learn how to develop them.  And besides, they ARE true b/w, thank you very much, which is why it's costing me so much to have them sent off.  3 rolls for around $35.00 for developing.  At least at the place where Orie suggessged a while back, dalelab.com (I think).  I can't get the order form to work right for printing, though...my puter chops off half of the page, and when I click the button to format for printing, it comes up with an error.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 15, 2004)

then if thier true black and white, develop it yourself *smiles*.  It should only take half an hour to do it yourself.  Think of the money youd save.  :0)

And as for learning how, theres lots here that could tel you how to do it.  The simplified version is you put the film in a reel *isnt sure about medium format film, which I think the holga uses* and you pour some chemicals into a container and you mix it once in a while for 10 minutes, dump and put in different chemicals, mix for 10 minutes, dump, then put in the 3rd set of chemicals, mix for 10 minutes, dump, and then run through water for 10 minutes and you hang it to dry.  :0)  If you have a big enough tank, you can do more than one reel at a time to save you time.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh man, I wouldnt follow Gerrys "Different chemicals, Mix then dump, 10 minutes" directions :LOL:


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 15, 2004)

I said that was the simple directions.  :0)  Each film has chemicals meant for it, and each of those has varying times, so its not like I can get specific, hehe.


----------



## Corry (Oct 16, 2004)

Ok, I don't have the time to learn at the moment (I do want to eventually), and I work three jobs because I NEED THE MONEY...so...I can't exactly be spending my money on all this developing equipment right now!


----------

